# reading Lyngemark questions



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I am looking at the G10R sheet and have a few questions on these headings.

1. in the heading what does SR-FECand then the next line is SID-VPID
Under that is the number 27687-?. And then it goes into the channel listings.
KLRA-LP, then in the number 32. What does 32 stand for in the SR section of the sheet?


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Have one other question. When I scan 11719 V and the 27687 is already in the scan(Which is what LyngSat has on theor sheet) it still pulls up no channels. Does anyone have the proper scan numbers for the TP? I get most everything else on G10R. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

New in Phoenix said:


> Have one other question. When I scan 11719 V and the 27687 is already in the scan(Which is what LyngSat has on theor sheet) it still pulls up no channels. Does anyone have the proper scan numbers for the TP? I get most everything else on G10R. Thanks.


My SR is 27692


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks Mike. I will give that a try.


----------



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

I am trying to scan channels from AMC4 tonight and getting very few. I thought looking at the Lyngsat sheet I should be getting numerous channels. In my TP scan it 11860 H and 28138. Do I need to change anything to get these stations? What are the numbers under the 28138? Why does it have a 3/4 under it. And why are there numbers like 37 under Liaoning TV? The only thing I am getting is KTEL and ABN. And when I scan the stations come up with TV 508 and says scrambled. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The 3/4 is the FEC(Forward Error Correction). On most receivers, this is detected automatically and you can do nothing about it.

The 37 beside Liaoning TV is the Video Program ID(VPID)
The 32 is the Audio Program ID(APID)
BTW: This channel is labelled CSTV

Some of the channels on this mux are encrypted.
CSTV is not one of them.

Sometimes the scrambled indication will change if you let the receiver sit on the channel for a couple of seconds.

The listed SR is correct.


----------

